# My New Retro Vanity



## RoxyJ (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Everyone I recently got a new vanity, I bought it through Kijiji for only $40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. It was newly refinished, I just reupoholstered the seat.
My new vanity:





Brushes





Middle Drawer:





Top two Drawers:










I love it!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 30, 2008)

I love it!!!! I REALLY want something like that...


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 30, 2008)

love it...so nice


----------



## gdsepu (Nov 30, 2008)

You're vanity is so cute; I really like it!


----------



## trinity27109 (Nov 30, 2008)

That's adorable! I love it! Enjoy your new make-up's new home.


----------



## CosmePro (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh I really like that...so cute!


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 30, 2008)

That is ADORABLE!


----------



## elongreach (Dec 1, 2008)

That is so cool!  I wish I had one of those!


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 1, 2008)

What a gorgeous setup!  My great-grandmother had a similar vanity back in the 1940s and I've envied it ever since~  thanks for sharing


----------



## ssudiva (Dec 1, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, nice!  I really adore this vanity


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 1, 2008)

What a fabulous vanity! Looks great


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 1, 2008)

nice vanity!


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 1, 2008)

i like!! its so cute!! its small but spacious i like how you set it up!! i really want to have something like this!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 1, 2008)

really nice, i like it


----------



## oracle1 (Dec 1, 2008)

I luv it


----------



## marreyes38 (Dec 1, 2008)

its cute...i would paint it white but thats just me..too bad for me i cant have a vanity like that i have to lock all my make up in a giant box cause my sis gets into it and thats the reason i started breaking out....sux cause now im afraid to use most of my own stuff...im so pissed at her grrr


----------



## RoxyJ (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone! the best part is, there's way more room than my traincase.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 1, 2008)

That is fabulous!  Love it.


----------



## BingTheCherry (Jan 25, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## RoxyJ (Jan 29, 2010)

Ha, Ha, wow this is a blast from the past. You should see my vanity now.
YouTube - Makeup Collection-Part1of4


----------



## lunargale (Feb 6, 2010)

SO CUTE <3 i love it.. I really need a vanity... -sigh-


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 6, 2010)

Love your new vanity and a great collection!


----------



## Veela (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow, my mom had something that looked almost IDENTICAL when I was little! I was surprised to see it! *Memories* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------

